# BBC show re: Teacher student relationships on now



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

There is a very interesting show regarding teachers and students having sex. It's about Brit teachers not Americans ones but it still has resonance.
As a teacher of 14 yr olds I cannot understand the attraction and find it all a bit disturbing.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

zeytin said:


> There is a very interesting show regarding teachers and students having sex. It's about Brit teachers not Americans ones but it still has resonance.
> As a teacher of 14 yr olds I cannot understand the attraction and find it all a bit disturbing.



There was just a teacher convicted in Ft. Smith Arkansas (about 60 miles from here) for having had a sexual relationship with a male student who was about that age. She denied that it was sexual (but I think the fact that she heaped plenty of attention on him was undisputed). There were some damning emails, I guess. But it turned out during the trial that her current young husband was also a former student. Some folks are just predators, I guess. 

I bet it is rare that a teacher only does it once. I'm assuming that it is a pattern that is only broken when they get busted!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> There is a very interesting show regarding teachers and students having sex. It's about Brit teachers not Americans ones but it still has resonance.
> As a teacher of 14 yr olds I cannot understand the attraction and find it all a bit disturbing.


Hmmm... How old are the students in the show?


----------

